# Not good with bloodlines....?



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well.... My pup is an american bully.... registered with adba. I know he is RE but im not sure how to tell what else he is? I see you guys speak of Gaff alot and i see that on my certificate... Hmmmm if i post a picture of it could you guys tell me??? lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes post the pedigree or list the names on it


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> yes post the pedigree or list the names on it


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG its so hard to see..... lol i might just have to type it all out.... what part do you exactly need? all do you need all 4 generations? lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

post the names on the 1st 2-3 generations if its dogs we can find on here we can look into it with that, if we need more names we can let you know


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> post the names on the 1st 2-3 generations if its dogs we can find on here we can look into it with that, if we need more names we can let you know


ok here you go..... sires listed first, than dam.... mind as well give you all 4 gens.... lol

1st gen
stax cohn & heidi

2nd gen
stax & misty blue
bad boy bandit & blue storm

3rd gen
blue horizons trux & blue horizons princess
sampson & blue belle
big head blue & patches
lightining blue kain & kodi gage lane

4th gen
biggie & blueprides zoe
villian & southsides princess of taino
brillo & miss lady
titan & raquel
jimmy jj walker & white candy
jed & miss quick
caeser & hot cayenne
buster & blue sheba


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

The side on STAX is all RE blood even at 6 gens its still RE blood. No Gaff.
Grand pa Stax BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
You touch on GAFF and GK with grandma Misty Blue
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

The other half i couldnt find, it might be adba blood lines.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

ok so i guess me saying he is RE is correct. I mean if someone asks me i dont have to list RE, Gaff, and GK? I can just say RE....? lol


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Ya i couldn't find the other half if u can take a closer clean pic of the pedigree i can search some more for u tonight... i was finding them by kennel name and dog name.

Ya u can say he's RE, Ghangis Kahn blood is not significant since its just one dog.. but ill look up the other half when i get home.. GAFF well every bully has that but its only significant when its closer up like like 4-5 generations


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Iv got a ton of blue storms comming up , is that the exact name or is there anything before it?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

also can you check if jimmy jj walkers dam is blue azure? if it is i found him


----------

